# Oliver Jarvis Changes DTM Sponsorship as Audi Cup Has Come and Gone



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

At the beginning of the season, British DTM star Oliver Jarvis' A4 DTM racer sported a livery highlighting the Audi Cup soccer tournament. In the last race, the livery slightly changed to celebrate the winner and now news from AudiBlog.nl is that Jarvis' red A4 will change livery to one promoting the A4 model line similar to the livery on Tom Kristensen's white entry.
* Full Story *


----------

